# How do you know which drum works best?



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

I have East West Stormdrum 1,2,3 and when I look at the taiko list for example, there's so many instruments and each instrument has so many samples. It feels overwhelming! How do you know which one works best? Do you have a tried and tested drum that you use in every project or do you go in and test different drums for every new score? I wanna know all the industry secrets please


----------



## Kent (Jul 17, 2020)

Two things:

1. Get to really know what drums you even like, and get to know *why* you like them. What role do they fulfill? Where do they fall in the frequency spectrum? What is their attack transient like? Are they woody, metallic, skinnish? Making a spreadsheet of the results of this exercise will help you immensely.
2. Get to know the different functions of drums in a track. Pay close attention to frequency, transients, timbres.

apply these two together and you’ll go far!


----------

